# Logic X Error "Error while trying to synchronize Audio and MIDI"



## Peter Costa (May 24, 2014)

I've been getting this in a project I have open, I've never seen it before though. The project I am working in is 48k. Using Kontakt player and Play, but it didn't start happening until I was adjusting some parameters in Kontakt. Nothing big, volume levels, and some tempo settings. This is what the error said below...


*Error while trying to synchronize Audio and MIDI*

Sample Rate 46505 recognized.
Check conflict between Logic Pro X and external device.


I try closing the project and reloading. Only using about 10gb of memory out of 32gb. I do notice that the CPU bar inside logic runs high, but my CPU monitor in OSX tells me everything is ok. I have 2013 iMac, 27".... about 5 instances of Play open and 5 instances of Kontakt. Not many articulations in each instance though. I've run much more complex projects than what I'm doing right now. Not using VEPro for this particular project.


any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## vrocko (May 24, 2014)

I have this issue from time to time and actually just took a break from writing because of it. I use a Focusrite and/or appogee interface and it happens with both, there is no sample rate discrepency between the project and any hardware so I don't understand the error message. My setup is a Mac/PC slave, I host everything in VE-PRO on both machines and find it happens when I load heavier patches on the mac. 

Try creating a blank audio track without any outputs set and choose that track during playback, that should help while listening back but unfortunately the problem might occur while arming a midi or instrument track. If you have WIFI make sure it is off, sometimes that will help.


----------



## Peter Costa (May 24, 2014)

I turned off the kontakt player on the track I was using and the problem went away. I just closed out the patch and reloaded it and haven't had any problems with it since. Could just be a logic bug? I've been finding a few of those lately.... Thanks for the input though, I'll keep those in mind for the next time.


----------



## vrocko (May 24, 2014)

This has happened for me with both Logic 9/X, the weird thing is that the cue I was working on before this had way more midi and automation going on but chugged along just fine. Maybe an expert like Jay Asher will read this thread and give us some pointers, he knows Logic very well.


----------



## Peter Costa (May 24, 2014)

I was hoping Jay would chime in, I think he's answered every question I've had so far...


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (May 26, 2014)

Hey,

I've just started experiencing this problem too, i've noticed also that my click is out of sync with my time line bars also.
Any body got any ideas how to solve this, l'm unable to write anything at this point! :cry: :cry: 

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## Tatu (May 26, 2014)

I've also experienced this when, for example, playing with the stereo imaging options built in to Albion 1 & 3 during playback. I don't think it has anything to do with mentioned Spitfire products, but has something to do with Logic / Kontakt -combination.

BTW, how is tempo working in LP X for you guys? Even the slightest change, whether a curve or a step in tempo, leads to an immediate halt in Logic with system overload message.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 26, 2014)

Peter Costa @ Sat May 24 said:


> I was hoping Jay would chime in, I think he's answered every question I've had so far...



I have had this from time to time, but not lately and not yet in LP X.Basically what happens is that a plug-in instance malfunctions (I believe) and Logic gets confused. Quitting and restarting usually fixes it but when it doesn't you have to uninstantiate the plug-ins until you find the culprit.


----------



## Peter Costa (May 26, 2014)

I've only seen this happening since the 10.0.7 update. But yes, tempo goes out of sync with the bar lines. Lots of crackling and popping, and playback runs at about 85% of normal speed. I've had to reinitiate the instance of contact a few times already. My culprit happens to be NI Vintage Drums....


----------



## Peter Costa (May 26, 2014)

*kontakt (safari autocorrect)


----------



## jimfurey (May 28, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon May 26 said:


> Peter Costa @ Sat May 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping Jay would chime in, I think he's answered every question I've had so far...
> ...



This is certainly not a new error to Logic. I had far too much experience with it in LP9 on my old 2007 MBP. It happened far less frequently once I switched to a 2012 iMac 3.4 quad. And is now almost nonexistent since upgrading to LPX. 

As Jay mentioned, quitting and restarting LP will usually do the trick. When that doesn't work, then it's time to hunt for the culprit. Since the error will typically be triggered at a similar point in a song it helps to narrow down which plug-ins might be causing it. Eventually it goes away, hopefully before I've lost too much time.

I've yet to come across rhyme or reason to why it happens. Certainly nothing consistent enough to point to a specific plug-in. It happens far less often now, which is what's important to me. :D


----------



## vrocko (Jun 2, 2014)

I was finally able to update to Logic 10.0.7 tonight and the cue that was getting the synchronization error while in live mode plays flawlessly now. I also noticed the overall CPU performance in my other cues is a lot better, I just thought I would update the OP.


----------

